# Marriott Frenchman's Reef vs. Morning Star?



## hcarman (Jul 17, 2014)

We are going to St. Thomas next month and staying at the Marriott Vacation Club.  However, we plan to spend an extra couple of nights and might move over to the hotel.  Under the room types on the hotel site, it shows rooms listed as Frenchman's Reef and rooms listed as Morning Star.  Are these two separate hotels - or just two sections of the same hotel?  Which of the two is recommended - or are they pretty much the same?


----------



## lvhmbh (Jul 17, 2014)

They share each other's amenities but Morningstar has beachfront rooms whereas Frenchman's Reef is a hotel with ocean views but above the beach on a promontory.


----------



## LisaH (Jul 17, 2014)

lvhmbh said:


> They share each other's amenities but Morningstar has beachfront rooms whereas Frenchman's Reef is a hotel with ocean views but above the beach on a promontory.



I have stayed at both. We got a renovated oceanfront room at the Morningstar and it's simply fabulous. Room is a little bigger. Easy access to the beach. The Frenchman's Reef is in hotel buildings so close to the hotel amenities. Morningstar is usually more expensive. If you could get an oceanfront unit, I will not mind staying at either section but prefer Morningstar.


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 17, 2014)

We like the Morningstar better than the hotel.


----------



## hcarman (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for the information - so, from what I am reading, Morningstar is on the beach and has some very nice rooms.  Frenchman's is on the side of the hill overlooking the water, kind of like the vacation club property.  But, many of the ammenities are in the main hotel building - which is Frenchman's?

I assume you can walk between all of the Marriott properties?


----------



## KauaiMark (Jul 21, 2014)

*We liked Morning Star..*



hcarman said:


> Thanks for the information - so, from what I am reading, Morningstar is on the beach ...I assume you can walk between all of the Marriott properties?



When they say MornigStar is on the beach, they literally mean just a dozen or so feet from the water. Very relaxed/quitet compared to Frenchman's. You WILL hear the ocean waves at night at MorningStar

You CAN walk between but it's a steep hike down and back. They do have a free shuttle (golf carts) if you're not into hiking.

...Mark


----------



## pharmgirl (Jul 21, 2014)

Also Morningstar is a group of cottage type buildings


----------

